
Show HN: Editdit – Video/Image/Meme Maker Using WebAssembly - tsutomun
https://www.editdit.com/
======
tsutomun
Hi HN!

Editdit is a media content editor and meme generator. Free, easy, simple,
fast, and privacy friendly. Add text, resize, trim, timeline, layer, and more.

This app is using WebAssembly for rendering video. It’s still experimental. I
recommend you try this feature on desktop Chrome browser for best performance.

Let me know what you think!:)

~~~
cyborgx7
What do I do to get a finished version of my work without the watermark?

~~~
arendtio
Yeah, while I like the tool (quite impressive), I think the watermark it far
too intrusive.

~~~
tsutomun
I think the watermark is not bigger than other similar apps. Thank you for the
compliment:)

------
speeq
Looks great! Did you compile ffmpeg to WebAssembly or how does it work?

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you! Yes, ffmpeg;)

------
diminish
Great tool.

I guess anything which can be written in WebAssembly will be written in it.

Do you have any componentized version I can use inside my own website?

~~~
tsutomun
Thank you! Sorry, I don't have it for now:(

